

Show HN: Just a cool looking bash prompt - KeizerDev
https://github.com/KeizerDev/.bashrc

======
drKarl
Or you could just install zsh and Prezto/Oh-my-zsh

~~~
KeizerDev
I'm a linux user and not a fan of zsh.

